# The Song of Lunch



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2010)

Not SFF I know but did anyone see this last night? I thought it was brilliant; both Alan Rickman and Emma Thompson are seasoned actors and Alan Rickman totally confirmed for me just how good he can be. The way he progressively became more drunk and bleary eyed was brilliant and his background recital of the poem (by Christopher Reid) was comparable with poetry recitals I have heard by the likes of Richar Burton. The poem itself was also a superb and witty insight in the mundane details of such a reunion.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 9, 2010)

I saw most of it. I thought the first half was brilliant. The language was superb, and the poem not so "poetic" as to put off those who weren't into poetry. Odd lines here and there truly sparkled. (I loved where he was tasting the wine -- "The standard measure, one imperial glug")

For me, though, it didn't sustain its length. My attention wandered after about thirty minutes, and fell away completely soon after. That could have been because I was very tired, but I also found I wasn't interested enough in the characters to go on any longer.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes I think I'd probably agree with you there. The poem was just brilliant and, as you say, easy going for those (like myself) not generally into poetry too much. And again as you say the language used and the sharp wit were excellent. I laughed out loud at some of the lines, particularly when he went for a pee!

But yes Alan Rickman's character was not very likable and being the main character it did make it less engaging as it went on.


----------

